# LLO - Lion One Metals



## System (7 June 2013)

Lion One Metals Limited (LLO) is a Canadian mineral exploration and development company currently focused on the acquisition, exploration and development of mineral resource properties in Fiji.

http://www.liononemetals.com


----------

